# Rocker Boards



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Anyone ridden this years rocker boards at all? I'm looking to pick up a lib tech MC Kink but i'm interested in learning more about what else is out there.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

I have ridden just about every rocker for this year. Any of Libs or GNU's boards are super fun to ride depending on your riding style and what you are looking to spend. If your into jibs and rails, i would say go for the atifact 1985. It's super soft and the rocker on it works really well. 

I personally did not like any of Burtons new V-Rocker or Rocker boards. I just don't think they did it right. Go with either or Mervin Inc's boards or something like a rome. You won't regret it.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

...and don't forget to check out the Never Summer line of Rocker/Camber boards!!!


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

artifact 1985 is tight! ill be pickin one up real quick naw mean


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

yeah i've checked out neversummer's sl-r and it looks pretty righteous i'm pretty much looking for a good all-mountain board that still has some nice flex for jibbing and buttering around


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's 2 reads I highly recommend.
Camber Theories Explained ~ The Angry Snowboarder
Camber Theories In Use ~ The Angry Snowboarder


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

eastCOASTkills said:


> artifact 1985 is tight! ill be pickin one up real quick naw mean


I thought the whole point of rocker was to make boards more loose.... HHHAAAAAAHHHHHHAAAAA:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

My fav rockers are NS, Nitro, Ride, K2, and CAPiTA.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

libs banana if you can handle the graphic... its ugly, but hell its fun.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> ...and don't forget to check out the Never Summer line of Rocker/Camber boards!!!


Dude you sound cool so i mean no offense but ... NS are fukn expensive dude! I want one but could never afford it.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Snow_omen said:


> Dude you sound cool so i mean no offense but ... NS are fukn expensive dude! I want one but could never afford it.


It's cool but how do you figure? I think Never Summer's pricing is on par with other common "alternative camber" sintered base boards! 3 year warranty too!

Never Summer Evo-R - $480
Lib Tech Skate Banana - $490
GNU Park Pickle - $490
Burton Fix - $500
K2 Jibpan - $500
Ride DH2 - $500
Ride Machete - $430


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

products | Allian Snowboards
Have a nice rocker ^^


----------

